
Tests has no value by themselves: My most successful project didn't have tests - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2008/12/21/the-tests-has-no-value-by-themselves-my-most-successful.aspx
======
frossie
_My most successful (commercial) project was done without tests, and it is a
huge success_

Kinda like saying: Seatbelts have no value by themselves; my parents drove
their whole lives without them and didn't die.

The issue is not whether every project that doesn't use tests will fail (it
certainly won't). The question is whether over all projects, and on balance,
do tests have value. Yes, they do.

